# My puppy has parvo! :o(



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

Here is the email the breeder sent me:


I want to let you know so it's not a surprise later. Your baby is here at the hospital with what looks like parvo They were vaccinated one week ago but apparently her maternal antibodies neutralized the vaccine and she is a "breakthrough case". I'm doing everything in our power for her and this one other puppy who is much more sick They are so tiny, it's hard to predict the outcome. I'll try to keep you posted daily. Saturday she wouldn't eat and had vomiting and diarrhea. We have that all stopped today but she's still refusing food completely which is not abnormal. The more sick puppy has been here since Wed and still can't keep food down so he's gotten two plasma transfusion so far. Hopefully your little girl doesn't get so sick. I just want to tell you, in case you've never dealt with parvo. That once they make it through the disease, they are back to perfectly normal. It's like really bad stomach flue that they have to work through. Again, I'll keep you posted on how she is. No news is certainly good news though Send any questions and keep her in your prayers.



This is terrible! I hope she will be ok. Im so worried now.


----------



## vw3sarah22 (Jan 6, 2005)

Mimi, Oliver and I will keep your little baby in our thoughts. Sorry your baby is so sick


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

I am so sorry. Minka and I will definitely be praying for her to get better.!!!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear that  I am thinking of you and the puppers, please keep us posted


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh that's just horrible  You're in our thoughts.


----------



## Lady&trampsmom (Oct 8, 2004)

aww thats awful i really hope your fur baby gets well very soon


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

I have delt with Parvo with puppies before never chihuahua puppies. It's hard but when they do pull though they never relapse and they are perfectly normal.


You are in my prayers and so is your little baby.


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

Thank you all very much. I just hope that she will be ok. I dont know what I would do if something happened to her. It's crazy, I've never even met her and I love her already. :sad10:


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

nikki said:


> Thank you all very much. I just hope that she will be ok. I dont know what I would do if something happened to her. It's crazy, I've never even met her and I love her already. :sad10:


They sure do touch a part of your heart that you just can't explain. We all understand what you mean when you know there soon to be yours you feel a bond to them and that is connected with love. I hope she pulls though for you hunny.


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Poor little one... I will keep her in my prayers. Parvo is such a terrible illness, but sometimes they do recover with enough intense treatment (IV fluids, electrolytes, blood transfusion). It sounds like the breeder is going the full route for treatment which is wonderful. Lets hope the plasma transfusion works. Please keep us posted.


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

TeresaAnn20 said:


> nikki said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all very much. I just hope that she will be ok. I dont know what I would do if something happened to her. It's crazy, I've never even met her and I love her already. :sad10:
> ...


You are so right. Thanks, I hope so too.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

My little boy, Tucker, had Parvo at 1.2 pounds when he was 7 weeks old. He spent 8 days and nights at the vet clinic, and with lots of prayer and wonderful care, he made it!  I pray that your furbaby pulls through.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

OMG! I hope she gets better!!! Molly and I are definitely praying for her!!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

prayers going out to your precious angel... as well as the other pup!


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

Thank you ladies. :sad10: 


Tuckersmom, Im glad your little boy made it through ok.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

poor baby I will keep her in my thoughts :wave:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Positive thoughts to you and your baby I hope she will beat it and be just fine


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Gosh this is terrible...  I'll keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

We have two toy-breeds at our hospital now that just finally finished their course of parvo and are in great health. The difficulty in treating them is managing their hydration (due to vomitting) but in toys you have to worry about hypoglycemia, since part of the treatment regimen is to withold food (to prevent vommitting). I'm sure the vets know what they are doing! We'll keep your puppy in our thoughts.


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

ilovesadie said:


> We have two toy-breeds at our hospital now that just finally finished their course of parvo and are in great health. The difficulty in treating them is managing their hydration (due to vomitting) but in toys you have to worry about hypoglycemia, since part of the treatment regimen is to withold food (to prevent vommitting). I'm sure the vets know what they are doing! We'll keep your puppy in our thoughts.


Thanks for the reassurance. 


Thanks again everyone. Its nice to know that there are people out there hoping and praying for my little girl.


----------



## -x_Sydney_x- (Apr 6, 2005)

aw you poor honey,
My thoughts are with you and ur little chi.
lots and lots of love n hugs
:angel1:
S xXx


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i hope she pulls trough...sounds like your breeder is very honest !!

kisses nat


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Sending positive thoughts your way. It sounds like your little one is getting the best of care. Keep us posted......we are all pulling for her and her litter mate.


----------



## Chi Mommy (Feb 25, 2005)

poor baby...i hope everything turns out ok!! :wave:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Best wishes from all of us here. We hope she get through ok.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I'll keep you and your baby in my prayers. It sounds like everything possible is being done and that's got to give you a lot of hope.

I know how easy it is to get attached to these guys. There is just no explaining it to 'normal' people but you can bet _we_ all understand. Lots of good thoughts coming your way.


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

Thank you everyone. I really appreciate all the support and prayers.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I missed this thread yesterday - I'm so sorry and hope she is doing much better. Sounds as though the breeder is a very responsible peson and is doing all she can for the pups. You and the pups will be in my thoughts.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

oh Nikki I am so sorry I know how much you were looking forward to getting her prayers are with you and your baby. Parvo is a terrible illness. sounds like the breeder is doing whatever she can please let me know how all is going


----------

